# Science & Technology Section stickies



## Norton (Jun 21, 2017)

Any interest in using the "sticky" option to hold some of the more popular threads on the first page of this section?

Examples would be the threads that @Drone and others faithfully maintain here.

Thoughts? Thread suggestions?

Let's hear from you!

*Note that sticky requests can be made directly to a section moderator via PM or the report feature can be used


----------

